# As alterações climáticas e as crises político-económicas



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2007 às 22:28)

*Não sei se é aqui que devo colocar este tópico*

*As alterações climáticas e as crises político-económicas*

O homem acredita que pode governar o mundo. Mas quem o governa são, na realidade, as alterações climáticas. Uma rápida inspeção da história através dos séculos é suficiente para mostrar como são notáveis as relações entre os eventos culturais, políticos, econômicos e a meteorologia.

O próprio desenvolvimento do processo civilizatório do homem pré-histórico sofreu sua grande eclosão entre 10.000 a 12.000 anos atrás, no fim da última grande era glacial. Foi sem dúvida a suavidade do clima que favoreceu a produção agrícola e permitiu melhor alimentar os indivíduos. Naquela ocasião, os homens deixaram suas cavernas, começaram a construir suas aldeias, desenvolveram a agricultura e progressivamente se iniciaram às técnicas metalúrgicas. A idade do bronze sucedeu à idade da pedra. Deste então, o processo de desenvolvimento do homem foi muito rápido quase explosivo. O caminho percorrido pela humanidade nos últimos 5000 anos foi imenso, quase monstruosamente gigantesco comparado com o que se passou nos últimos 500.000 anos.

Uma prova desta influência do clima pode se encontrar na própria história relativamente recente na França. O reino de Luís XIV foi glorioso por ter coincidido com o período de 1630 a 1685, quando o tempo foi particularmente suave no plano meteorológico. Todavia, a partir de 1685, o céu se tornou menos favorável. O ano 1709 foi particularmente desfavorável, com um inverno muito rigoroso (temperaturas de -22º C) e inundações catastróficas. Gradualmente as festas na Corte começaram a rarear para finalmente cessarem. Estas calamidades se sucederam durante todo o século XVIII, provocando colheitas desastrosas. O descontentamento popular foi crescendo ao longo dos anos até eclodir, em 1789, a Revolução Francesa.

Em face da ausência de um documentário-testemunho sobre o ano da Revolução Francesa, o escritor e historiador suíço Jean Starobinski, em “1789: Os Emblemas da Razão”, editado, no Brasil, pela Companhia das Letras, procurou reunir manifestações culturais de escritores, pintores, músicos, cientistas etc., que, interligados entre si, permitissem melhor compreender e/ou reconstruir o panorama cultural que caracterizou a segunda metade do século XVIII.

Este ensaio starobinskiano evoca figuras como Tiepolo, Lagrange, Laplace, Mozart, Sade, Rousseau, Goya e Bernardin de Saint-Pierre. Focalizando estes dois últimos, Starobinski discorre sobre a situação climática que antecedeu à crise ocorrida duzentos anos atrás, não como um fator determinante, mas como um simbolismo da época. Para isso, recorreu à tela O inverno, de Francisco de Goya (1746-1828), e a um relato de Bernardin de Saint-Pierre:

"No dia 1º de maio deste ano de 1789, ao nascer do sol, desci para o meu jardim, para ver o estado em que se encontrava depois daquele terrível inverno em que o termômetro baixou, no dia 21 de dezembro, a 19 graus abaixo de zero. A caminho, pensava no granizo desastroso de 13 de julho, que atravessava todo o reino. Lá entrando, não vi mais repolhos, nem alcachofras, nem jasmins brancos, nem narcisos; quase todos os meus cravos e meus jacintos haviam perecido; minhas figueiras estavam mortas, assim como meus viburnos, que costumavam florir no mês de janeiro. Quanto às minhas jovens heras, estavam quase todas com os galhos secos e com a folhagem cor de ferrugem".

Convém lembrar que o frio que tem desempenhado um papel essencial nas campanhas militares, em particular na Rússia, parece estar associado a dois movimentos sociais franceses. De fato, as crises políticas de 1789 e 1830 sucederam-se a invernos extremamente rigorosos.

Pelo menos no caso da Revolução Francesa, as condições meteorológicas de 1788 e 1789 não estão totalmente dissociadas dos acontecimentos que se iniciaram em 14 de julho. De início, na primavera de 1788, ocorreu uma seca que produziu uma colheita deficitária. Depois, veio o inverno de 1788-1789. Em Paris, a temperatura média de dezembro foi de 6,8 graus centígrados abaixo de zero. Em 31 de dezembro, o termômetro atingiu temperatura de 21,8 graus abaixo de zero no Observatório de Paris. O gelo obstruiu os portos franceses. Registraram-se 86 dias de gelo durante o inverno parisiense - um autêntico recorde - de novembro de 1788 até março de 1789. O rio Sena esteve congelado até o Havre, impedindo o seu uso. Nas províncias não sucedeu nada melhor: o porto de Marselha, esteve coberto de gelo, o Ródano congelou de 27 de dezembro a 13 de janeiro. O mesmo ocorreu no Elba, Reno, Danúbio, no Loire, no Garona etc.

O preço da lenha para fogões e para o aquecimento subiu 91%. O preço do trigo em 1789 sofreu uma elevação de 150% e o do centeio subiu 165%. O dia 14 de julho de 1789, aliás, coincidiu com o ponto culminante das altas dos preços, na França, em todo o século 18.

As condições do tempo também foram uma das possíveis causas da insurreição de 27-29 de julho de 1830, chamada a dos três gloriosos, por ter durado três dias, após o que obteve-se a abdicação de Carlos X. Convém notar que em um século, de 1750 a 1850, os invernos mais rigorosos foram os de 1788-89 e 1829-30. Assim, em dezembro de 1929 a temperatura média em Paris desceu a -3,5 graus abaixo de zero. A temperatura mínima absoluta foi de 17,2 graus abaixo de zero, em janeiro de 1830. Os cereais congelaram. As oliveiras, as castanheiras, as amoreiras e as vinhas pereceram. O Sena esteve congelado de 28 de dezembro de 1829 até 26 de janeiro de 1830 e, de novo, de 5 a 10 de fevereiro do mesmo ano.

Não podemos afirmar que as condições meteorológicas determinem a eclosão de conflitos sociais, mas na realidade contribuem para essas ocorrências, principalmente quando associadas a fatores político-econômicos.

Ronaldo Rogério de Freitas Mourão, Fundador e primeiro diretor do Museu de Astronomia e Ciências Afins. Escreveu mais de 85 livros, entre outros do “Explicando a Teoria da Relatividade”.

Jornal A Gazeta


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2019 às 20:30)

Muito frio em 1709:

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/magazine/2017/01-02/1709-deep-freeze-europe-winter/

Mas pelos vistos, em alguns anos do mesmo século fez ainda mais frio na Europa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 20:51)

belem disse:


> Muito frio em 1709:
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/magazine/2017/01-02/1709-deep-freeze-europe-winter/
> 
> Mas pelos vistos, em alguns anos do mesmo século fez ainda mais frio na Europa.


E em Lisboa 15°C e sol.   
Foi uma piada. 
*Peço desculpa pelo tema fora de tópico.  *


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2019 às 21:10)

Paris teve uma média geral de -6,8ºc, no Dezembro de 1788.


----------

